# SYNODONTIS PETRICOLA (DWARF) 4cm-5cm with mbuna juveniles



## stevenn2116 (Mar 21, 2017)

will SYNODONTIS PETRICOLA (DWARF) 4cm-5cm catfish eat my mbuna juveniles 4cm-5cm?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Nope


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

My Petricolas do great with my Mbuna. Havent had a single issue.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also note they are most likely Synodontis lucipinnis. The importers never changed the name and the retailers just go with whatever the importer calls the fish.


----------



## stevenn2116 (Mar 21, 2017)

thanks guys whats the maximum amount SYNODONTIS PETRICOLA i can keep in my mbuna tank

this tank is 60" long x 24" wide x 30" high!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

10 would probably fine, maybe even up to 15. There's not a major downside to having a lot of them - other than the floor of the tank looking super crowded.


----------



## stevenn2116 (Mar 21, 2017)

i also have a question about water chemistry ok i understand PH,GH and KH but whats DH?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

stevenn2116 said:


> i also have a question about water chemistry ok i understand PH,GH and KH but whats DH?


I had to look this up because I had never heard of it before. Appears to be "German Hardness," which looks like it measures the same thing as general hardness, but on a slightly different scale.This link explains it a little


----------



## stevenn2116 (Mar 21, 2017)

thanks guys my ph out of the tap is 7.8 and i have 3 bags of Caribsea Eco Complete African Cichlid Substrate 20lb (9kg) in the tank is this high enough for my mbna and SYNODONTIS PETRICOLA i heard a steady ph that is low is better than an unstable chemically modified ph that is around 8


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, that'll be fine. My pH is 7.6 out of the tap and I don't do anything to it except dechlorinate it.


----------



## stevenn2116 (Mar 21, 2017)

my water hardness is only GH 6D KH 5D do i need to raise my GH AND KH?


----------



## stevenn2116 (Mar 21, 2017)

do i need to raise my GH AND KH?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know for sure if you NEED to, but your water is on the soft side. I'd recommend trying to bring your GH up to 9 or more. The easiest and cheapest way to do this is to just add baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) to your water. This will raise both the GH and KH.

You can refer to this article for some more details on how much to add, etc: article


----------



## Willest (May 15, 2017)

I got petricolas with my peacocks n haps and my cichlid d ont even notice them.


----------

